# Benefits of Frozen Red Rotifer



## lukealletson (Sep 6, 2010)

Basically what it says in the title here! Just wondering if anyone has ever used frozen red rotifer cubes and have seen/know of the benefits of using them? I've read somewhere they are useful for breeding and for fry but I would like to specifically what dietary benefits it has


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've used frozen rotifers for pretty small fry, like young egg-layer fry. Its supposed to be tiny, smaller than dapnia and baby brine shrimp. So its a bridge to larger food. IMO, live food such as micro-worms or live rotifers are preferred but fish will often surprise you with babies. So frozen is great to have on hand. Some adult fish will also thrive on food you'd think is too small to see, let alone eat. But small killies, rainbows, livebearers, Tanginikan shell dwellers and other small fish will enjoy an occasional treat of bbs, dahnia, or even rotifers.


----------



## lukealletson (Sep 6, 2010)

I purchased some rotifer purely because I was told it can help livebearers during pregnancy. I have used red mosquito larvae before, and the fish have gone crazy for that. So now I may get some bbs or dahnia, thanks for the info.


----------

